# Ohio Chrome



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else travel to Ohio for steelhead? If so let's get a report thread going.

Hit the Rocky today, hooked a bright hen around noon, and lost her at my feet. Tried the panic grab and all I got was a little slime and some wet arms. Yes, arms :lol:

Anymore reports?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't give a report but been to the vermillion several times. And I think the rocky, gotta go through a park not to far away from Cleveland if I remember correctly. Good steelhead fishing down there, best day ever landed 26 between me and a friend. Lotta 2-4 pounders but fun and relatively easy fishing.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea the Rocky is probably the most accessible river I've ever fished. Metro park is around the entire thing almost. Parking areas, short hikes. Also means it gets busy quick. 

Been watching the flow chart all week. The rain we got yesterday may have muddied it up a little too much but who knows.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

How is the rocky for wading? 
Drive by it up by the airport and always thought about bringing the gear with me.... Were there in early march (week before and after the car show) so i always figured it would be slow. it was iced over this year


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Rocky is easily waded. Very few spots are hard to get to there. 

Fished the Rocky from about 8 til 3 today. Caught one sucker, and didn't hear of anyone catching steel. Conditions were good, just not biting or not there, or maybe the stars weren't aligned. Oh well, good day on the river. 

I did decide today that I think I'll like fishing the Vermilion more than the Rocky. FAR less people, more hiking, and I didn't think I was in Ohio when I stopped by to hike around. She's coffee and cream at the moment so I didn't fish, but did see people fishing.


----------

